# Google takes on Microsoft with its new 'Google Chrome' Web browser



## RootbeaR

By Sandra Gonzales
Mercury News

Google announced Monday plans to challenge Microsoft's dominance over Web browsing.

Today, the Internet search powerhouse will unveil a beta version of its own browser, called "Google Chrome.'' It will debut in more than 100 countries and offer features that make it easier and faster to browse the Web.
http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_10357170?source=most_viewed


----------



## Plantsman

Fourteen hours to go from the time of this post.

http://www.freechromethemes.com/DownloadGoogleChrome.php


----------



## RootbeaR

Plantsman said:


> Fourteen hours to go from the time of this post.
> 
> http://www.freechromethemes.com/DownloadGoogleChrome.php


http://www.thinkgos.com/


----------



## tomdkat

I'm really excited about taking this browser for a spin. :up:

Peace...


----------



## Plantsman

Funny thing it's now over 19 hours from the time of this post. Second thoughts going on somewhere?


----------



## tomdkat

I'm thinking a last minute issue is delaying the release of the browser. I don't think Google is having second thoughts about this. 

Peace...


----------



## caraewilton

I have just downloaded and installed google chrome. Can't say it is that impressive on first use, but then a browser is a browser. And anything works better than IE7.


----------



## RootbeaR

caraewilton said:


> I have just downloaded and installed google chrome. Can't say it is that impressive on first use, but then a browser is a browser. And anything works better than IE7.


A little more info
http://www.google.com/googlebooks/chrome/index.html#


----------



## RootbeaR

RootbeaR said:


> A little more info
> http://www.google.com/googlebooks/chrome/index.html#


Google Chrome 0.2.149.27
Download Now (474.73K) 
http://www.download.com/Google-Chrome/3000-2356_4-10881381.html?tag=txt


----------



## caraewilton

That comic book thing irritates me! Anyway for starters . . . well on the user side it works, well like a browser. First thing, it has fewer buttons and bars. I keep thinking half my browser is missing as it does not have a top bar with the name of the application, but rather the tabs are right at the top. Second thing, it imported all my bookmarks from firefox without any issues.
On the down side, the browser mangles the menu bar on my webpage. This problem also occurs when using Safari, although not a problem in IE7, opera or firefox. Guess I'll just have to figure out what the glitch is with my menu


----------



## caraewilton

And here are some interesting snippets from the user agreement
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10030522-2.html


----------



## tomdkat

RootbeaR said:


> Google Chrome 0.2.149.27
> Download Now (474.73K)
> http://www.download.com/Google-Chrome/3000-2356_4-10881381.html?tag=txt


Or here:

http://www.google.com/chrome

Just downloaded it and will give it a try now! 

Peace...


----------



## RootbeaR

caraewilton said:


> And here are some interesting snippets from the user agreement
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10030522-2.html


Please tell me this isn't the first EULA you have read?

Try one from MS. You have no rights nor do you own the OS you are using.
You are granted the priveledge of using until MS says otherwise.
MS updates even when you say not to!

http://WindowsSecrets.com/comp/080814


----------



## RootbeaR

tomdkat said:


> Or here:
> 
> http://www.google.com/chrome
> 
> Just downloaded it and will give it a try now!
> 
> Peace...


I'm waiting for the Linux version.


----------



## tomdkat

*sigh* apparently, you download an installer that will _then_ download the browser. For some reason, the installer can't download the browser even though the installer downloaded ok.

Oh well, I'll play with it later I guess. 

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat

RootbeaR said:


> I'm waiting for the Linux version.


:up: I'll definitely grab the Linux version as well.

Peace...


----------



## caraewilton

RootbeaR said:


> Please tell me this isn't the first EULA you have read?
> 
> Try one from MS. You have no rights nor do you own the OS you are using.
> You are granted the priveledge of using until MS says otherwise.
> MS updates even when you say not to!
> 
> http://WindowsSecrets.com/comp/080814


No, not the first Actually give a course on copyright, user rights and such. But lots of people don't!


----------



## RootbeaR

caraewilton said:


> No, not the firstBut lots of people don't!


That's for sure.

Probably due to the fact that regardless of what it says, you have no choice but to accept, or not use the non-returnable software that is now open.

I'm sure this also contributes to the "Pirate" way of thinking.

In no way, do we accept responsibility...

My apologies for getting off topic.


----------



## tomdkat

Well, I managed to get Chrome installed on my machine at work and I'm using it right now to compose this post. I haven't used it enough to form any real opinions yet but initial impressions are:

I don't quite like the look of the browser as it looks a little amateurish (not very polished)
Page loading speed isn't as fast as I would like but considering I'm behind a proxy, I'll give the browser some slack. We'll see what happens as the cache has more in it.
The installer didn't give me the option of installing Chrome on a drive other than C:. In fact, I have no idea where it got installed. I have all of my browsers installed on my D: drive and I wasn't given the option of installing somewhere else. Maybe that will be addressed in a GA release.
No offline installer is currently available, which I don't like. 
EDIT: I just found out there is no "File" menu so I can't open a local HTML file without opening it in another browser first.

Peace...


----------



## Bobyo

nice, i like the visited sites on the frontpage...still will stick to firefox


----------



## Chrismichael

Found this about a potential security flaw in Chrome.

http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/security_flaw_in_google_chrome.php


----------



## tomdkat

Chrismichael said:


> Found this about a potential security flaw in Chrome.
> 
> http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/security_flaw_in_google_chrome.php


I've seen that and I don't get it since I got the same behavior in Chrome, Firefox, Opera, AND Safari 3.1.2 (on Windows). I go to the demo page and I'm prompted to save the file or open the file. If I open the file, Notepad (a Java version) opens. I guess I'll have to see what happens if I just save the file and don't open it.

Peace...


----------



## Mumbodog

Tried to uninstall Chrome, got this error.


----------



## tomdkat

LOL Want to see something _really_ funny? Do this:

Start up Chrome
In the URL bar, type "about:internets"
Laugh out loud. 
Peace...


----------



## Mumbodog

Looks like the Chrome Eula is getting a makeover

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/pos...-eula-controversy-our-bad-well-change-it.html


----------



## ekim68

Well, I've used Chrome today and right now and it's not bad, IMO....Some notes:
The pages on TSG load real quick so far...But, the copy and paste thing is slow...Not too bad yet...


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Compare Firefox and chrome please


----------



## ekim68

So far the changes are slight, but some pages did load quicker with Chrome...Not a solid lead, yet, but more to come..


----------



## zeo

So far I'm quite fond of Chrome. Stupid name thru.

V.quick load up time comparing to explorer aswell as firefox to some point.
Built in spell checker is also nice (esp on forums).
Address bar is also like a seach bar and auto gives suggestions of the complete address and you go along.

Only nagging issue I can find is there is no drop down menu of previous web addressed typed up and visited. And I dont want to have to go to history to load these up or add the sites as favourites.

BTW just incase anyone didnt know you can toggle thru previous pages by holding left click on the back / forward button. (Just realised that now  )


----------



## DarqueMist

Haven't downloaded it yet and for now probably won't. From what I've read so far Chrome offers nothing you can't get in firefox (with the proper extensions installed) and has two serious drawbacks in my opinion. No addblock plus extension and no noscript extension .... and considering googles revenue stream is add based I honestly don't see them offering any legitimate alternatives. Now because it is open source we will in all likelihood see similar extensions offered given time but I can see Google doing everything in their power to make these types of extensions very difficult to develope for Chrome.

for anyone interested in a decent overview on what Chrome offers

http://lifehacker.com/5044484/google-chrome-first-look


----------



## tomdkat

Keep in mind, this is the first beta release of Chrome so the current functionality probably won't be the final functionality. Gmail is STILL in beta so I wonder how long Chrome will be in beta.

Peace...


----------



## DarqueMist

I understand it is still beta, I understand its going to change.
My "caution" exists because it is being produced by what is primarily an advertising agency (lets face it they don't make money on their search engine, email or any other "app", they make it on the advertisements they push to their users) and I just see Google going out of their way to make it difficult to make extensions for Chrome like noScript, something I wouldn't dream of surfing without.


----------



## tomdkat

I can certainly see Chrome not filtering ads or making it difficult to do so but I can't seeing it preventing the user from blocking ANY form of JavaScript execution at all. If they do allow some form of JavaScript execution blocking, it won't block JavaScript driven ads. I can see how this will not make people happy too. 

Peace...


----------



## RootbeaR

tomdkat said:


> I can certainly see Chrome not filtering ads or making it difficult to do so but I can't seeing it preventing the user from blocking ANY form of JavaScript execution at all. If they do allow some form of JavaScript execution blocking, it won't block JavaScript driven ads. I can see how this will not make people happy too.
> 
> Peace...


The comic provides a lot of info.
http://blogoscoped.com/google-chrome/23

Read pages 23 & 24.


----------



## ekim68

Well, this is my second day of using it and it does youtube better than yesterday...Probably traffic...Still going back and forth...Interesting thought DarqueMist,
although I think most everything is advertising...Also interesting is the transformation, or transference, of advertising from TV to the internet...


----------



## RootbeaR

How much advertising is on a google search page?


----------



## ekim68

Looks like they changed their 'Terms of Service'.....

http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/09/update-to-google-chromes-terms-of.html


----------



## JohnWill

I think they would have had a difficult time scaling the mountain with that language still in place.


----------



## ekim68

I'm still trying this out and it's different having the tabs at the very top and the pop-up blocker at the very bottom...It's probably a default setting and I'll check around..


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Just've installed Google Chrome and Firefox is SO crap at scrolling on TechGuy using Arrows keyboards but Google is very good and i like it, so i thinking i might say goodbye to Firefox


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Just uninstalled Firefox and firefox request me why to uninstall and i clicked it and explain that Google has won and view other people's comments that many people uninstalled firefox because Google is the lead of browser.... Has Firefox becoming losing out?


----------



## JohnWill

Hmm... I see no issue at all scrolling here with FF 2.0.0.16, can't imagine what your issue is.


----------



## RootbeaR

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Just uninstalled Firefox and firefox request me why to uninstall and i clicked it and explain that Google has won...


Your name is very fitting. Taking a first release beta over stable product.
Good luck.

Keep us informed.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Firefox 3? Newer version of scrolling.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

And you too... Google is much more simpler and when you start the browser... there is pictures of website you have last visited and you can simply click them .


----------



## RootbeaR

CrazyComputerMan said:


> And you too... Google is much more simpler and when you start the browser... there is pictures of website you have last visited and you can simply click them .


I'll be trying it when it is ready for Linux and in my distros' repo.

I was referring to FF2.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Im sure that they will make one for Linux users soon as they finished with BETA for windows and they might make one because they probably want many users to use their browser.


----------



## TechGuy

I'm really liking Chrome... most of the time. There's a handful of things it does that I'm not used to yet, but I love having each tab in it's own process. Chrome also loads pages much faster on my computer than FF3 or IE7 (haven't tried IE8 yet). I do miss some of my FireFox extensions, though -- particularly a bookmark synchronizer so I have the same bookmarks across all of my computers. Google has promised 3rd party plug-ins in future versions, though. For a first beta, it's a very nice and stable browser. Definitely better than IE7. It'd be my primary choice over FF3 if they had plug-ins.


----------



## tomdkat

After using Chrome for a while (a LOT last week), I'm finding it does load pages rather quickly and I do like the thumbnails of recently visited sites when it loads. I'm not sure if I prefer that to Opera's "Speed Dial", where I control the site thumbnails that are displayed. I'm thinking some mixture of the two would be best. Default with loading recently viewed pages and allow users to override that with specific sites.

Chrome's startup speed is quick and I haven't run into any rendering issues I haven't already seen with Firefox, Opera, or Safari on Windows. The main things I don't like are:

The default look on Windows XP. From what I've seen, Chrome looks snazzy on Vista.
The lack of a "File" menu so I can open HTML files on my local computer.
Other than that, Chrome has been running very well for me. It's a solid beta. :up:

I'm eager to get my hands on the Linux version.  I just hope the Linux version won't require KDE. 

Peace...


----------



## caraewilton

Yes, must say after a couple of days of running the application, I am starting to take a liking to it. As mentioned, the fast start up time is a bonus, but firefox also loads quickly, until you start adding the extensions...plugins and what not!

I still have not figured out how one can manage ones bookmarks. Adding them and deleting them is easy but can you move them around like one can in firefox.

Another question, where is this program installed? I can't find it in my program files folder.


----------



## RootbeaR

Couple of articles which sound like they may have a couple of tips.
http://www.pcworld.com/article/150585/googles_chrome_7_reasons_for_it_and_7_reasons_against_it.html

http://www.pcworld.com/article/150579/google_chrome_web_browser.html


----------



## tomdkat

RootbeaR said:


> Couple of articles which sound like they may have a couple of tips.
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/150585/googles_chrome_7_reasons_for_it_and_7_reasons_against_it.html


I think the seven reasons given against Chrome are short sighted. I don't expect everyone to like or love Chrome but give the browser a chance to get out of beta status, at least. Sheesh!

Peace...


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I heard Chrome have few flaws on so im using my internet banking on IE7 temporary until they fixed those


----------



## RootbeaR

tomdkat said:


> I think the seven reasons given against Chrome are short sighted. I don't expect everyone to like or love Chrome but give the browser a chance to get out of beta status, at least. Sheesh!
> 
> Peace...


I agree.

Betas' are released in order to get widespread feedback.

Google seems to be responding very quickly, with regards to Chrome.
EULA, couple of security issues...

Good feedback everyone.

I hope you continue to keep us informed of your opinions. Good, bad or indifferent. Stronger, weaker or changed.


----------



## JohnWill

Chrome looks interesting, but I think I'll stick with FF until you guys work out some of the bugs.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Firefox sucks 

Bugs can stay and later on they will be stamped


----------



## new tech guy

I like it, due to the fact of just how early its beta is i dont want to yet trust it when doing schoolwork, i will continue to use firefox for that as i know its stable and everything will work. I will play on the side with it but nothing mission critical will go to that yet.


----------



## ekim68

Back to the 'copy and paste' thing. I just tried three different combinations of Firefox and Chrome. I opened two browsers at a time. I used 'Firefox-Firefox, Firefox-Chrome, Chrome-Chrome' and I copied and pasted articles in CD, oh well my hangup, from the same website...The speed of loading the pages was about the same on all combinations, but the 'copy and paste' from Chrome was slower. Firefox had a much quicker response..Still checking things out...


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Im sure that they will making this faster in the future


----------



## RootbeaR

"On the day that Google's Chrome browser launched I saw a few reports claiming that it already had jumped to somewhere between 2 and 3% of the market."
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20080910/0433092226.shtml


----------



## JohnWill

Hard to believe that people are totally abandoning their other browsers just yet. I can wait.


----------



## new tech guy

To be honest, firefox is just habitual, i wanted to use chrome on places like here where nothing important is going on but alot of times i just click on firefox. This is because im so used to just launching that it has become and automatic thing. Although i do like chrome and am interested to see what comes of it in future betas.


----------



## RootbeaR

JohnWill said:


> Hard to believe that people are totally abandoning their other browsers just yet. I can wait.


"Google Chrome ignites browser speed race"
http://www.tgdaily.com/html_tmp/content-view-39279-113.html


----------



## tomdkat

JohnWill said:


> Hard to believe that people are totally abandoning their other browsers just yet.


Exactly. The "spike" is due to people using it to try it out and probably _alongside_ their default browser of choice. 

Peace...


----------



## JohnWill

I think Chrome's one significant advantage is the multi-tasking architecture that allows you to kill errant tabs without taking down the whole browser. I hope that FF moves to this some time in the near future, it would be a huge improvement!


----------



## tomdkat

I forget if I read about it here or somewhere else but someone has been able to get the entire Chrome browser to crash after opening up 45 or so tabs. Once Chrome matures, I'm sure the multi-process architecture will prove very useful and I do agree with you it's a great advantage Chrome has today.

Peace...


----------



## Rivera42

We don't need this. We already have Firefox. Google should stick to being the world's greatest search engine. They're good at that. Their software? Ugh. No thanks.
*cough* Google Desktop *cough*



JohnWill said:


> I think Chrome's one significant advantage is the multi-tasking architecture that allows you to kill errant tabs without taking down the whole browser. I hope that FF moves to this some time in the near future, it would be a huge improvement!


Rest assured, it will. You know those FF devs. Crafty buggers. They'll get it sorted.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Rivera42 said:


> We don't need this. We already have Firefox. Google should stick to being the world's greatest search engine. They're good at that. Their software? Ugh. No thanks.
> *cough* Google Desktop *cough*
> 
> Rest assured, it will. You know those FF devs. Crafty buggers. They'll get it sorted.


I might agree with you there

We have Browser

Netscape {{{{{{{DEAD}}}}}}}}}}
Firefox
Internet Explorer 
Opera
Sarfari
Google

Thinks we got too many browser to choose from.


----------



## RootbeaR

"My guess is most people don't use Google's new Chrome Web browser as their primary browser yet. Google still has a long way to go with the browser adding features and fixing problems. Nevertheless, I've collected what I think are some of the most useful tips and the most interesting tweaks for the Chrome browser."
http://blogs.pcworld.com/staffblog/archives/007675.html?tk=nl_wbxblg


----------

